# My GM is coming!



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 6, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 I just learned that Grand Master John Pelligrini will be attending our belt ceromony this upcoming Friday! I just think of how cool it is to have the founder of your system present at the awarding of your first rank in said system. There is a semminar as well later in the week. And all this on his family vacation. This is one of those MA experiances that make you think "Wow". Just thought I'd share.
Cheers!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2002)

It is always a mamory to charish when you meet the founder or present head of your system.  I hope you have a most enjoyable time.  Let us know how the seminars go.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 17, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 I was honored to be GMP's Uki for the seminar. It was technicaly a clinic. For kids class I hung out with is young son,  "Mr. Frank", and then the clinic started. It started with a broad overview of how CHKD was formed, and what it does, and why it exists. Then it was into the three sectors, inside, outside and split entry and how they are used. It was very very very cool. CHKD is a wonderful system and has a wonderful man leading it. He's very humble, likes Moose Drool (Local microbrew) and is pretty human. Here he is, "Playing" with me


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2002)

That must have been very educational for you!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 18, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 I've posted the pics that were taken at the clinic HERE 
Enjoy!


----------

